# Hubby's Surgery on Monday Morning



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I'm so glad to see that people are using this thread. I knew I would need it down the road and I'm glad it has helped others through their surgery and decision of having one.

So here I am now hanging on to this thread as our journey is about to begin. Its been over a year with this disease. I pray surgery is going to make hubby get his life back and feel well again.

Ocean


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Well I'm so glad to see that people are using this thread. I knew I would need it down the road and I'm glad it has helped others through their surgery and decision of having one.
> 
> So here I am now hanging on to this thread as our journey is about to begin. Its been over a year with this disease. I pray surgery is going to make hubby get his life back and feel well again.
> 
> Ocean


Ocean; you started a new thread and I can't remember all that much. Is hubby having thyroid surgery? I remember some things but not a whole lot.

Maybe just a "wee" update for all our readers?

How are you doing? Holding up okay?


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes Andros, Hubby has Graves and we've been up and down with hyper/hypo/hyper/hypo. His moods and symptoms were terrible. He lost 30 lbs whe he was first diagnoses. Monday morning he goes in for a total TT. I'm a little worried, it was my idea....I'm sure all will go well.

Last year there was no thread for surgery so I was just saying its good to see its getting used as I knew it was something I would need down the road. I'll be posting as we go along I'm sure.

Ocean


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Ocean, Hope all goes well for your hubby. Sounds like he maybe needs it. It will be a bit of a struggle I'm sure at first but hopefully once they get the med dosage right he'll be a much happier healthier person!


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Good luck to you and your husband.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Yes Andros, Hubby has Graves and we've been up and down with hyper/hypo/hyper/hypo. His moods and symptoms were terrible. He lost 30 lbs whe he was first diagnoses. Monday morning he goes in for a total TT. I'm a little worried, it was my idea....I'm sure all will go well.
> 
> Last year there was no thread for surgery so I was just saying its good to see its getting used as I knew it was something I would need down the road. I'll be posting as we go along I'm sure.
> 
> Ocean


Well; your hubby is going to wonder why he did not do this sooner. (I hope?)

Now he can get his life back and you can get your husband back.

Keeping you both in thought and prayer for this Monday and ever after!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks you....I'm so nervous about tomorrow morning.......he has no idea of course.....Thank you for your prayers.

Ocean


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Thanks you....I'm so nervous about tomorrow morning.......he has no idea of course.....Thank you for your prayers.
> 
> Ocean


Want you to know I am thinking of you both all morning. Will be anxious to hear from you!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hope to hear from you soon with a good report!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Thinking of you. Hope it went well today. It gets easier really fast... By like day 3 he should be feeling much better.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh my, what an exhausting day, and a nightmare.....BUT I SURVIVED! Oh right this is suppose to be about hubbies TT surgery! lol

Well for all of you going for surgery.....probably the best thing you can do for yourself. The reason I say that, is yes there are risks, but after what I witnessed today wouldn't change my mind for nothing. Graves in men is a higher risk for cancer...or so I read.
Its over and we don't have to think about that dam thyroid anymore, and now we have to stablize him with his new meds, happily throwing out those old ones out the window forever.
Now for the bad news. They rolled hubby in his room and he was totally awake!!! One moment joking and the next irritable..................God. I had been at the hospital with him since 5 in the morning and it was 1:30 when he got to his room. He's a SMOKER...did I say SMOKER LOUD ENOUGH, and wanted out of bed the minute he got in, then wanted my son to get him a tim hortons coffee for his caffeine fix! The nurse allowed it an hour after he was back in his room. He seemed hyper and agitated. He even kept telling the nurse he was irriatated. As you might all remember that was a problem before the surgery now it escalated.

I left the hospital...thinking about leaving town to tell you the truth. When I got home I went straight to bed exhausted, wondering about Dr Jekle coming home probably tomorrow. I was awaken by the phone. Hubby in 3 hours had already, been standing in line down stairs of the hospital at Tim Hortons and got another coffee fix along with timbits. ( he should be in one of their commercials)....Also went outside for God sake and had a smoke .....and now was calling me on the phone.....SERIOUSLY! He was in a much better mood but was still very hoarse. I could tell the drugs he was on wore off, he was calmer and more like himself. He told me that he told the nurses no more drugs just tylenol.(we'll see if that doesn't change through the night) wink.....
I let him know tomorrow he's probably going to feel like a truck hit him. He said he knows. His throat hurts when he talks, he said. He was a little dizzy when he first got out of bed but is feeling better....doesn't like his scar, as he thought it would be at the top of this throat, not the bottom?......but added that a tan in hawaii will take care of that. I swear I educated him!.....He misses me already........and when I heard "I love you hon" on the other end of the phone I knew we fought this disease together and we're going to be ok now..... 
Oh for all of you who have some form of thyroid disease. Hubby volunteered to give a part that isn't required during his surgery which made his surgery longer, NO NOT THAT PART! It's to help them find better ways of doing the procedure.....what a great hero my hubby is!.......Our son and I said to bad it wasn't his tongue....................WE WERE KIDDING!!! After today I have the right to have a little sense of humor!

Ok so bottom line is he can talk....we still have to watch for infection....but the surgery is not the issue here anymore, its getting stable with meds with no thyroid in the way screwing him up. I will be back to follow up, so you have an idea of what its like in the life of a woman who has a huband with Graves.............lol

On a serious note.....Thanks for your love and prayers.....We really appreciate your support...
Andros you have been with me through this disease since it all began a year ago.....a special hug and thank you my friend.

Now I will be able to post in a different area and I hope this surgery sight helps others as it has helped my husband and I.

Ocean


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok I knew it......hubby had a panic attack but is ok now. I called the nurse and told her he is smoking, as well they put him on the patch!!! she said there is nothing she can do.............seriously~ I am so scared. He is not acting like himself.....someone talk to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats happening with the hormones!!!!!!! Is this normal?

Ocean


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

oceanmist, I was glad to read your post earlier indicating no serious complications. Can the nurse give him something for anxiety? It seems early (to me) for hormone issues to be kicking in...then again, I'm no doctor.

But seriously, talk to the nurse and explain that you are very concerned. She (or he) will take you seriously and should contact the physician to see what to do about the anxiety. Also, he may be having a negative mental reaction to some of the post-surgery drugs???

Sending positive vibes your way...fast!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

yes thats what the nurse said to me a few moments ago that it might be the morphine. I think its a mixture of that and the patch they gave him and him sneaking out smoking.

If this keeps up it will be serious....infection could set in


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, that sounds correct from this distance.

Are you back at the hospital with him? You need to stay with him to watch him closely...the nurses can't be with him full-time like you can.

The anxiety is only going to intensify his desire for a cigarette...not that you can control it, but he's got a few different things working against him right now.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the nurse and told her if he isn't in bed I'm coming over right now and if he's up and down then I want to talk to him right now on the phone! She went and talked to him came back and said he is settled in bed and resting and says he is fine will see me tomorrow.............he knows I'm upset..........men their like children! He is obviously still in denial about this disease. He can't admit he is weak right now.

Seriously I know he is an adult, but was not mentally with it when I saw him!...... why can't they take away his cigs and why are they allowing him to go outside? I didn't know he had them..... They administer meds that apparently he had a reaction to and then let them walk outside where he could be hurt or run over by a car? 
They took away meds I had brought with me during my Hysterotomy....Why can't they keep him inside the hospital after just four hours after surgery, and a tube down his throat and his throat cut? Yet they talk about the fear of infection?....Maybe give him something to calm him? I'm not a nurse but aren't they responsible for him while under their care which would mean keep him settled in bed! I can see tomorrow letting him go, but someone under the influence can be a danger to himself or others, this doesn't sit sit well with me.
Oh but they told me he can't drive tomorrow.......Why? He had to cross the road to smoke today.....the morphine should be out of his system by then. Ok now I'm just mad, and past the distressed stage. Mad at my husband and the system. I just need to vent, very stressful day...............................

Ocean


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Octavia.......I'm crying from relief..I got so scared and can't thank you enough for talking to me. I'm better now. Thank you so much, Thank you.

I promise I will be here to help someone who is in distress like I just was, and help them like you did for me.

Ocean


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess it is nearly midnight there. Hopefully your husband has fallen asleep and settled down and you are getting some rest. (((hugs))) I bet the morphine is making him act funny. He could probably switch to Tylenol pretty soon. I wish the nurse could give him a sedative like Ativan or Klonopin to help calm him. I don't know if they do that. Good luck to you.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

:hugs:

The worst thing he can do right after a major surgery is to smoke. And smoking with Graves' is a big no-no too.

It's possible his thyroid dumped and he has too much hormone and that is making him irritable, anxious and wanting to be running around instead of just staying in med and resting.

He needs to ICE ICE ICE his neck down, stay ahead of his pain with his pain meds (or ibuprofen) and rest. He really needs to stop smoking or he won't heal as fast (and I smoked for 20+ years and had only quit just months before my thyroidectomy). The smoking will cause him to have thyroid eye disease issues, so it is just best if he stops.

You should have his first prescription of Synthroid ready for him to take probably starting a week or two after the surgery.

As for you - YOU NEED A MASSAGE! Sounds like you have been dealing with a lot. Be good to yourself too. It's a little bit of a bumpy ride, but hopefully his thyroid replacement with level out quickly.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

desrtbloom said:


> :hugs:
> 
> As for you - YOU NEED A MASSAGE! Sounds like you have been dealing with a lot. Be good to yourself too. It's a little bit of a bumpy ride, but hopefully his thyroid replacement with level out quickly.


Ditto!

And glad I could help. You're very welcome.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoping today is a better day for BOTH of you!!!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck and best wishes to both of you!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I just called the hospital and hubby is doing well they have to do blood work for calcium before they'll let him go. He has no INFECTION! They say he is doing very well today and will be coming home this afternoon. Seriously this surgery was nothing for him.

I was so exhausted, more like dead.... and stressed from 10 hours of being in the hospital then to come home to deal with that issue last night, that I slept a total of 11 hours....I was getting sick with a cold and it ran me down. I'm leaving for the hospital now. So my next step is to deal with the smoking and his moods.

What do you do when your thyroid dumps? What meds should he be on? Better yet which ones should I be on.............LOL. I know he'll be on snythroid, but unless he settles down he needs something else. Everyone that seen him says the same thing.....his to hyper and irritable. I know your not doctors but what has everyone else done in these circumstances? If he doesn't have a thyroid and smokes why would that effect the eyes?

As soon as I get him home were putting ice on that scar.....for ten minutes at a time?

Ocean


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ocean, my take on which meds he should be on is this: thyroid-wise, I think his body needs a break. Let his levels come down a bit for several days, and I believe that will calm his hyper-ness. (Is that a word?) Many of us went without thyroid meds for several days or 2-3 weeks after our thyroidectomies (not because we were hyper, but because we were preparing for RAI). Until he goes hypothyroid, he doesn't need any replacement meds, anyway. 

Others may have different thoughts...your mileage may vary.

As for what you should be on...how about a nice glass of wine, or maybe two? (No driving, of course!)


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

He's home and he is already on synthroid.............................he is so irratated!!!!!!! It looks like he is bleeding under those white bandages because he lifted the living room chair. Its swollen but can't stand anything touching his throat so I can't use ice.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My white bandages/tape looked like there was blood underneath, too, but it was not actively bleeding. That was just blood from the surgery itself. It looked and felt so much better after I took that tape off several days later! I did not use any ice, and I lived to talk about it. 

Well, he clearly has a mind of his own, and you are not going to be able to control what he does, so give yourself a break. Give him some distance...be there when he needs you, but do your own stuff in another room, perhaps. With a glass of wine. Of did I mention that already?


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Well he is going to drive me to drinking......................

Thanks
Ocean


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, I had some residual scabbing too, but no active bleeding. Picking up furniture is not going to help him!!!! Can you throw a sedative in his drink??? (I'm kidding!!!) You officially deserve a case of wine!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

I asked them to give hims something when he was in the hospital and they did nothing but left me with this..............he isn't listening to me....He has some swelling going on there.................I know he is sick, and not himself....but I give up...


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ocean - you will be fine - you still have a sense of humor and that will get you through! We are here for you as well, and support you giving him a little attitude back if needed! lol

Question - If he was hyper already, why did they start him on replacement meds so soon? I did not have graves but I was under medicated for over a decade for hashi's/hypothyroid. After my TT I was not given an increase in meds and for 6 wonderful days I felt amazing. This was due to excess hormones being dumped as the thyroid was being removed. Day 10 after surgery was when I crashed a bit. So if your hubby already had too much hormone, then it dumped a bit during the thyroid surgery I can understand why he may still be very hyper. Best wishes to him and hugs, support, and patience and whatever else you need to get through this. (Caregiving is the hardest job - that's why we women are the MOTHERS!!)


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Its the disease, its the disease, its the disease, its the disease.................

Well it had to be done....I told him I don't mind helping him, but not if he's going to yell at everything I do. When I had my surgery I appreciated his help and didn't treat him like crap. I said, so I expect to be respected!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He shut up, not sure because his throat was sore and swollen or he realized I'm at my end.

Then I reread the word dumping..........this would explain him talking constantly after surgery, being hyper and a ass.....asset to my life.......................sorry I studdered. It just wasn't like him to be all over the place last night....
I had to make an appointment with his surgeon today and left a message asking that exact question... why he would start him on synthroid when he was irriatable and hyper last night and today? Looking forward to hearing from them tomorrow.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you for standing up for yourself...sometimes that's all it takes!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

My last post on this surgery sight.

I hope my husbands surgery will help those to learn from it.

1. Your not superman or woman on the first day unless you can stop that truck thats going to hit you tomorrow..REST!
2. Don't smoke or go outside. If your hyper ask for something to calm you down.
3.If you stop taking your pain meds its going to make the whole process worse, don't try to be a hero.
3. For the caregivers......The Thyroid does this sometimes after surgery its called "dumping" and after they get better you can dump on them.

Its the best thing he could have done for HIMSELF.
Ocean


----------

